# AnyDVD erkennt Laufwerke nicht



## Thorsten (5. Juni 2007)

Hi,

nachdem ich nach längerer Zeit heute mal AnyDVD Version 6.1.3.2 installiert hatte, werden meine beiden Laufwerke nicht erkannt. 2x neuinstalliert, rebootet, doch ohne Erfolg. Hatte mal 'ne ältere Version drauf und die te einwandfrei. Der Player ist der Toshiba SD-M1802 und der Brenner LG GSA-4040B.
Weiß jemand Rat? Muss ich noch irgendwas aktivieren oder hab' ich vielleicht was vergessen?
Danke!

Thorsten


----------



## meta_grafix (5. Juni 2007)

Moin,

ich denke, dass Du kaum Antworten erhalten wirst. Der Einsatz von AnyDVD ist in Deutschland verboten.

Gruß


----------



## Thorsten (5. Juni 2007)

Ups...dann werde ich es schnell deinstallieren.


----------

